# Amavisd + SpamAssassin (whitelist) проблеммка!

## Galchonok

Вот сталкнулся с очень смешной ситуацией ...

есть связка: postix + amavisd + spamassassin + clamav

Конфиг spamassassin`а (основное):

```

trusted_networks        192.168.0. 192.168.1. 

whitelist_from          *@tvprog.ru

whitelist_from          *@nadom.ru

whitelist_from          smi@grw.ru

whitelist_from          *@press.kreml.nnov.ru

subject_tag             *SPAM*_HITS_ points*

required_hits           3.0

report_safe             0

use_bayes               1

auto_learn              0

bayes_auto_learn        0

bayes_path              /etc/mail/spam/bayes

bayes_file_mode         0660

use_razor2              0

use_dcc                 0

use_pyzor               0

dns_available           no

skip_rbl_checks         1

use_auto_whitelist      0

auto_whitelist_path     /etc/mail/spam/auto_whitelist

allow_user_rules        0

rewrite_subject         0

ok_locales              ru en

ok_languages            ru en
```

Очень часто, письмо от @tvprog.ru падают в спам. Причем если сделать этому письму (локально):

 cat <письмо> | spamassassin -t 

 то показывается что адресает есть в whiltelist`е, и ему сразу дается -100 spam point (те в спам оно уже попасть не должно).

При работе же через amavisd, это письмо спокойно падает в спам, так как spamassassin почему-то не понял что письмо от адресата находящимся в whitelist`е ( в заголовках данных о том что spamassassin проверил письмо - есть, а то что оно должно под whitelist_from попадать - нету).

чего делать, куда копать?

(может сталкивался кто)

----------

## ba

а где конфиг-то лежит? и в загововках письма что пишется про то за что поинты начислены?

----------

## Galchonok

Конфиг лежит в /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

 так-же на него есть ссылки с: 

   /etc/spamassassin/local.cf

 ну и я даже сделал ссылку в $HOME у amavis`а: /var/amavis/local.cf

Причем, 'спам поинты' начисляются по score заданным в файле local.cf, вот только whitelist_from он обходит стороной.

В заголовках письма  'спам поинты' указываются верно и согласно local.cf, но опять-же нет записей что from в письме подходит под whitelist_from :/

----------

## Galchonok

Вот для примера, беру письмо от *******@nadom.ru

и в заголовках у письма вижу:

```
X-Spam-Status: Yes, hits=3.079 tag=1 tag2=3 kill=3 tests=HTML_50_60, HTML_MESSAGE, MIME_BASE64_TEXT, NO_REAL_NAME

X-Spam-Level: ***

X-Spam-report: Spam detection software, running on the system "mail.xxx.ru", hasidentified this incoming email as possible spam. итд

```

а вот когда у этого-же письма делаю  cat <письмо> |spamassassin -t  вижу:

```
Content analysis details:   (-97.6 points, 3.0 required)

 pts rule name              description

---- ---------------------- --------------------------------------------------

 0.9 NO_REAL_NAME           From: does not include a real name

-100 USER_IN_WHITELIST      From: address is in the user's white-list

 0.0 HTML_MESSAGE           BODY: HTML included in message

 1.5 MIME_BASE64_TEXT       RAW: Message text disguised using base64 encoding

```

т.е. правило из whitelist_from  сработало .. чудеса какие-то

----------

## Galchonok

Сейчас сделал ссылку с /etc/spamassassin/local.cf в  $AMAVISD_HOME/.spamassassin/user_prefs  

может быть поможет , хотя не уверен

----------

## Galchonok

ссылка тоже не помогла :/

чего делать - хз ...

почему не работает - хз ...

кошмар какой-то

----------

## rusxakep

Попробуй вырубить amavisd из связки

----------

